# Welcome to the Team!



## Stroodlepuff (3/9/14)

We would like to say a very Warm welcome to our newest agents - Patrick and Debbie Grossberg. Also known as @BoogaBooga 

They will be operating out of Pretoria. Their details will be added to the website tonight and they will be joining the forum shortly.

Will update this thread once all the details have been added to the site.

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

A very worm welcome Patrick and Debbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/9/14)

Vape King Gezina (Pretoria)
701 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
patrick@vapeking.co.za / debbie@vapeking.co.za
076 061 2114

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoogaBooga (10/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Vape King Gezina (Pretoria)
> 701 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
> patrick@vapeking.co.za / debbie@vapeking.co.za
> 076 061 2114


 

Thanks for the warm welcome. Very excited about our new venture and journey into vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/14)

Another warm welcome is here 

We now have agents in Kimberley.

Bashir and Somaya Fleming will be operating our newest branch.

Their details will be uploaded on the site shortly and they will be joining the forum soon 

But for the time being you can contact them below:

Tel: 053 874 4619
Cell: 083 453 1129
Email: somaya@vapeking.co.za / bashir@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Welcome to the family Bashir and Somaya!!


----------



## BoogaBooga (15/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Another warm welcome is here
> 
> We now have agents in Kimberley.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome guys. Enjoy every second of it


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

awesome and wellcome


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

We have two new agents starting in this week  watch this space! They may be coming to an area near you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Great to hear that the team is expanding


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/14)

We would like to extend a warm welcome to Luke and Britney @Northcliff Vape King Thier details will be added to the website shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoogaBooga (11/10/14)

Welcome guys


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We would like to extend a warm welcome to Luke and Britney @Northcliff Vape King Thier details will be added to the website shortly


Welcome Luke and Britney


----------



## SlinX (12/10/14)

Hey guys! 

Thanks so much for the welcome! 

Just to let everyone know we should open for business very soon - If anyone needs to contact us then please do so at northcliff@vapeking.co.za.
On another note, we are not quite a lounge as of yet but things are happening  , we do however have stock of a great selection of your favorite items and juices and so you are welcome to come past and have a look!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (19/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


>


Seems like i am going to do more regular trips to Kimberley
Are they active on the forum yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> Seems like i am going to do more regular trips to Kimberley
> Are they active on the forum yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Gonzales 

Not as far as I know... I do keep reminding them though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (19/10/14)

I will go and meet them next weekend. Sent them an email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (19/10/14)

I am eying that Smock on their instagram pic. Because @Rob doesnt want to sell one of his REO's. Im in serious need of an upgrade from my MVP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

We have 3 new agents starting this week!

Who can guess the areas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (27/10/14)

Sandton? Please?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Sandton? Please?



Nope


----------



## Wesley (27/10/14)

Somewhere close to Sandton?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Somewhere close to Sandton?



Nope  Our head office is the closest to Sandton we will be at this stage  Magaliessig falls under sandton (Although we think it is more Fourways)


----------



## annemarievdh (27/10/14)

This is grate!! 

Durban? 
Tzaneen? 
Cape Town? 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> This is grate!!
> 
> Durban?
> Tzaneen?
> ...



One of those is correct


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> One of those is correct

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (27/10/14)

Cape Town?


----------



## annemarievdh (27/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> One of those is correct



Ok give me a clue 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

We would like to extend a warm welcome to:

@Dale Edwards And Kal.

@Dale Edwards will be servicing the Vaal Triangle area

And Kal will be servicing Centurion.

Their details will be added to the site tonight.

Number 3 will be announced as soon as all is finalised.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (27/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We would like to extend a warm welcome to:
> 
> Dale And Kal.
> 
> ...




NICE !!!! Welcome Dale and Kal


----------



## free3dom (27/10/14)

Awesome!! A Vape King dealer in Centurion 

No wait...damnit, now it's so close - there goes my all money (who needs food anyways)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/1/15)

Welcome to the Team @Gees 

Gees or Gary will be our Port Elizabeth Agent.

He can be contacted on gary@vapeking.co.za or 079 157 2178

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kaizer (30/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We would like to extend a warm welcome to:
> 
> @Dale Edwards And Kal.
> 
> ...




Well, I ended up at the Vape King agent in Centurion last night. What an awesome dude. Kal takes customer service to another level. His business area is clean, tidy, well labelled and professional. That added with Kal being all friendly and inviting made it a wonderful experience. The only thing friendlier than Kal, I would say, are his dogs. I didnt want to leave - I definitely spent more money than what I intended to.

I will surely be back with other vapers. You rock Kal!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HappyCamper (7/2/15)

Welcome


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/15)

Please Welcome Vape King Nelspruit to the Family!

Martin Le Grange ( Appointment Only )
Contact - 083 655 7735 
Address - 2 Darter Drive, Sheffield Estate - White River Mpumalanga

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (9/4/15)

Welcome Nelspruit


----------



## HappyCamper (9/4/15)

Welcome


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Welcome VK Nelspruit

That's cool - I can top up with vape gear on route to the Game Reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/6/15)

A Warm extended welcome goes out to our newest branch

Vape King Randfontein (They will be moving into other parts of Krugersdorp and so on soon)

Melissa & Eric
melissaauc@gmail.com
Randfontein Agent ( Appointment Only )
Contact - 079 212 9850 - Plot 195B Watting Street, Hillside Randfontein @the newby on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------

